

Rockmelt - another Web Browser - koski
http://www.rockmelt.com/index.html

======
lec
This looks like a Swiss Army-knife of "Social Media" functions which, by the
way, happens to have a web browser attached. As computing is slowly moving to
the pocket, I see discrete cooperative components as more of a solution than
an uber desktop umbrella with tiny embedded dedicated functions. But take my
opinion with a grain of salt since I actively limit my "Social Media" foot
print.

------
blaix
I've actually found myself moving in the opposite direction of integrating the
social media stuffs. Now I visit the sites if I want to check up on things or
post something. Requires more effort but that keeps me from wasting too much
time with it.

